# Ep2 Andritest??



## blazin98 (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone tried this stuff yet?? I havent tried any test. boosters since high school and im 26 now. yeah i know what the hell was i thinkin, I was just uneducated in supplements and young.  I cant remember what i used in high school, but i do no it has since been banned for testing positive in athletes.  I just remember getting like crazy pumps that would last for hours!
 if no one has tried it, does anyone have any suggestions on a product like this??
Im currently taking on whey and mono.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2009)

blazin98 said:


> anyone tried this stuff yet?? I havent tried any test. boosters since high school and im 26 now. yeah i know what the hell was i thinkin, I was just uneducated in supplements and young.  I cant remember what i used in high school, but i do no it has since been banned for testing positive in athletes.  I just remember getting like crazy pumps that would last for hours!
> if no one has tried it, does anyone have any suggestions on a product like this??
> Im currently taking on whey and mono.



It appears to be a Muscle Tech product. Not sure if it is for GNC only or not. I would wait to see if Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com will carry it as you will get a much better price. I really could not find much info on the ingredients.


----------



## blazin98 (Feb 11, 2009)

well ive been lifting for the past four years on and off.  And have taken protein and creatine with great results. But i haven't tried anything else. I have just been thinking of taking a ph but cant make my mind up.  i was just looking for a safe mild ph that i wouldnt have to take pct or anti-estragen stuff with.


----------

